# VMware Fusion - High Sierra



## Zlalo (23 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Depuis mon passage à High Sierra je n'arrive plus à mettre mon BootCamp sur VMware Fusion







Ce message d'erreur arrive et si je presse Ok, la machine se créer mais avec ce message d'erreur: 





Quelqu'un a une solution ? 
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2017)

Salut.

Je ne connais pas trop VMware, mais perso je tenterai de recréer le lien vers la partition BootCamp depuis VMware. 
VMware est-il à jour? Version compatible avec High Sierra?


----------



## Zlalo (23 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Merci de ta réponse, oui selon moi, j'ai la version 10.0.1. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois sans succès. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais j'ai également le produit Paragon NTFS et une fois sur Windows je n'ai plus accès au disque Mac comme c'était le cas avant.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2017)

Il faudrait nous donner les résultats  des commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil ap list*
de préférence entre balises Code :


----------



## Zlalo (23 Novembre 2017)

Salut,

Merci, voila les résultats :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         401.1 GB   disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                99.0 GB    disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +401.1 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            383.3 GB   disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.8 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.8 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
```


```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk1 E4B5DE5E-61CB-4165-A40F-A4A4A2DA20A5
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk1
    Capacity Ceiling (Size):      401068765184 B (401.1 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   387172921344 B (387.2 GB) (96.5% used)
    Capacity Available:           13895843840 B (13.9 GB) (3.5% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 B4C12875-003F-4F40-8FCB-981C627C1F38
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       401068765184 B (401.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s1 59E229C8-2397-3812-B789-29F8DD3EA29E
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         383256440832 B (383.3 GB)
    |   Encrypted:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s2 EA3D320B-FC38-437D-B331-D0D9F96AA3DB
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         21786624 B (21.8 MB)
    |   Encrypted:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s3 F8B8CF45-B9C0-4C04-9660-3BABB10D09B4
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Recovery
    |   Capacity Consumed:         520802304 B (520.8 MB)
    |   Encrypted:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk1s4 B9C2C6B4-8F61-407D-9D73-D039BC044C04
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk1s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
        Capacity Consumed:         3221618688 B (3.2 GB)
        Encrypted:                 No
```

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2017)

C'est certainement l'organisation Apfs du disque qui pose problème à vmware.
Et si tu démarres bootcamp en natif, ça dit quoi ?


----------



## Zlalo (23 Novembre 2017)

En natif il n'y a aucun problème, enfin juste que je n'ai plus accès au disque Mac avec Paragon. 
Et ce n'est pas possible de revenir au format antérieur de manière simple? 

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Novembre 2017)

Zlalo a dit:


> En natif il n'y a aucun problème, enfin juste que je n'ai plus accès au disque Mac avec Paragon.
> Et ce n'est pas possible de revenir au format antérieur de manière simple?
> 
> Merci



C'est possible en effet. mais dans ton cas je ne connais pas le résultat avec une partition bootcamp.
Le principe serai :
1) Cloner ton système sur DDE avec Carbon Copy Cloner
2) Démarrer sur le clone et supprimer le Container APFS
3) Formater la partition "libérée" par le système APFS en HFS+
4) Restaurer le Clone sur ce nouvel espace.

Mais je répète, je ne sais absolument pas comment va réagir BootCamp.

As-tu regardé  dans les forums VMware si le sujet est abordé?


----------



## Zlalo (24 Novembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup, je vias voir ça !


----------

